# where to buy....



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

castrol edge 0-30 in the US?!~?!? can only find it from European websites


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: where to buy.... (08 passat turbo)*

my local wally world had it for a short while when it first was introduced...haven't seen it there for a while but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: where to buy.... (Bryan127)*

...however i could be wrong as castrol USA says they only market 5w30 and 10w30 in the states...


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: where to buy.... (08 passat turbo)*

_Modified by gmgolfracer at 1:57 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## WGermany (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: where to buy.... (gmgolfracer)*

Call Castrol @ 1-800-462-0835


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: where to buy.... (gmgolfracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmgolfracer* »_i can provide you with amsoil brand filter and 0w-30 oil at near wholesale prices plus shipping if outside the central pa area. with the use of both products you can extend your oil change interval to 10-15 thousand miles or one year. the cost of a case is $120 for 12 qts. .

Why don't you become a sponsor since your last three posts are nothing more than advertising?


----------



## gmgolfracer (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: where to buy.... (saaber2)*

_Modified by gmgolfracer at 1:58 PM 8-9-2009_


----------

